# returned property no tip



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

I drove at least 10 min to bring a girl her keys back after she texted me and called me multiple times..no tip..just have a great nite..I guess that was my tip. 

The funny thing is I knew she wasn't going to tip I could just tell somehow. She wasn't rude or nasty or anything just seemed self absorbed, entitled snd young. She called me twice, the second time to let me know she was back home as if to tell me I need to come right now so she doesn't have to wait. 

I've had many passengers leave things behind but this is the first time I was stiffed. 

I seriously don't understand how you can not be embarrassed to act like that. I don't care if youre poor even a couple dollars as a gesture would make you a respectable person.

Is this common..I'd assume at least 90 percent tip in this situation, right?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Two I phones returned and no tips yet.


----------



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> Two I phones returned and no tips yet.


Wow that is kind of sickening...those people don't deserve theit phone back..no consideation for other people's tI me and no appreciation for their efforts. You'd think theyd be stoked to get their iPhone back and want to tip.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

One set of keys, no tip.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

All typical uber customers.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

John Mckiernan said:


> I drove at least 10 min to bring a girl her keys back after she texted me and called me multiple times..no tip..just have a great nite..I guess that was my tip.
> 
> The funny thing is I knew she wasn't going to tip I could just tell somehow. She wasn't rude or nasty or anything just seemed self absorbed, entitled snd young. She called me twice, the second time to let me know she was back home as if to tell me I need to come right now so she doesn't have to wait.
> 
> ...


Simple solution..let them know..that if you are to return it you will assess a fee for gas ..otherwise they can pay for it to be mailed back cod.. I charge up to $50 to return items..and I've never had a complaint.. they refuse to pay ..fine I'll mail it to you within 72 "working hours" . If they refuse to even pay for postage then you can tell them you will be mailing it to uber and they can make arrangements to return it to you within a couple weeks.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Y


John Mckiernan said:


> Wow that is kind of sickening...those people don't deserve theit phone back..no consideation for other people's tI me and no appreciation for their efforts. You'd think theyd be stoked to get their iPhone back and want to tip.


You would think. One guy I dropped off at a huge medical clinic. Was expecting him to be waiting for me because I told him it would take me about 15 minutes to get there. So I go in and work with security to try and find the guy. 20 minutes later after going to four floors looking for him, finally he comes out front. Thanks. Maybe I will get my tip in good karma.

Supposedly, if you e mail Uber and tell them you returned left items, they add 10 bucks to your pay statement. Have seen others post it in other threads but I have never tried it.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's what you do on returning:

Go to support and submit a ticket on pax left items in your car, take a photo of the item and upload it from your phone.

Return the item and let support know that you've returned. 

$10 will be credited to your account.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Why not tell them, no, it's not convenient for you to go drop it off, but they can book another UBER and they can come to you. If they are too busy you will leave it at the nearest police station. Why set yourself up? They can't rate you.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Returned the Mercedes keys, got a bottle of red wine as a reward.
I prefer tequila


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I got the $10 from Uber for returning a wallet. I even forgot to photograph it, but got the $10, no questions ask.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I returned one e-sig. The customer gave me a hug and 5-10 bucks. Sounds like I was lucky.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> I drove at least 10 min to bring a girl her keys back after she texted me and called me multiple times..no tip..just have a great nite..I guess that was my tip.
> 
> The funny thing is I knew she wasn't going to tip I could just tell somehow. She wasn't rude or nasty or anything just seemed self absorbed, entitled snd young. She called me twice, the second time to let me know she was back home as if to tell me I need to come right now so she doesn't have to wait.
> 
> ...


Email Uber that you returned an item. They might give you the $10.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

If I were you, I would never go back! I would tell them I am in middle of rides and way far so they will have to drive to me to get it!


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

20 bucks and I will return your keys. 50 bucks and I will return your phone. Don't let people lowball u u just saved their life and don't work for Uber at these rates it's just dumb


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

I've only had it happen once. The kid was completely wasted, lived like 45 mins from me. The worse part was, it was the last ride of the night for me. He called saying he needed it back that night, I told him that it was my last ride for the night (it was like 3am) and could try to meet him where I picked him up (near me) the next day. He insisted on getting it back that night and asked how much. I said $40 and he was completely cool with it. 

I think the key is, be honest with them. If you drove the pax 30+ mins and they wait to contact you, they should understand that you went back to where you came from. I think offering them options is very fair, ie $40 for tonight, $30 for tomorrow to their house, or $0-5 for some place near you tomorrow.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

ABC always be compensated


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Y
> 
> You would think. One guy I dropped off at a huge medical clinic. Was expecting him to be waiting for me because I told him it would take me about 15 minutes to get there. So I go in and work with security to try and find the guy. 20 minutes later after going to four floors looking for him, finally he comes out front. Thanks. Maybe I will get my tip in good karma.
> 
> Supposedly, if you e mail Uber and tell them you returned left items, they add 10 bucks to your pay statement. Have seen others post it in other threads but I have never tried it.


I returned keys about two weeks ago. Emailed Uber told me they don't pay for that but they "appreciate" me returning the item. By the way this was also a self absorbed young woman who when I returned had 2 friends waiting outside with her and they had decided to go somewhere else. They were getting in and I started the ride. Then they said "oh there's more coming". Had to explain I can only carry 4. So they wanted to wait for one friend and the other 2 would find their own way. I mentioned I thought we were ready to go and had started the trip. She was pissed I started it and she had to pay 15 cents a minute to wait for the friend to come out! After I drove back 5 miles with her effing keys. And the trip was minimum with 4 screaming girls in it. I two starred her that time. No tip on either trip of course. Hope she has to wait longer the next time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Email Uber that you returned an item. They might give you the $10.


Did that they didn't. I'll charge from now on.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Returned a wallet to a collage kid after wasting nearly 2 hours! No tip.

Returned iPhone 5 to Carla in st. Pete at 4:00 am, got $27.00 on top of the previous $10.00 tip and a hug. 

Some people have class and some don't and are not ashamed to be demonstrating it. The collage kid who I returned his wallet had cash in his wallet, it was convenient for him to tip, but he did not. Where as, the iPhone owner had to prepare the cash and come down to meet me to get her phone. In either case I never discussed any reward with customer. I just wanted to give them their stuff back.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> I drove at least 10 min to bring a girl her keys back after she texted me and called me multiple times..no tip..just have a great nite..I guess that was my tip.
> 
> The funny thing is I knew she wasn't going to tip I could just tell somehow. She wasn't rude or nasty or anything just seemed self absorbed, entitled snd young. She called me twice, the second time to let me know she was back home as if to tell me I need to come right now so she doesn't have to wait.
> 
> ...


Don't return lost property!

Here in the land of OZ the only obligation is to take stuff to a Police Station. Sms or tell the client if you have their number or if they've called you that is what you are doing. Choose a Police Station on the outskirts of town because its convenient for you.

Or suggest to them that for the standard VIP ASAP Courier rate of $50 cross town you can bring it to them.

Don't waste your time hoping you will get paid for fixing someone's else's mistake, only 20% offer. Don't waste an opportunity to make good, commission free cash.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Taxis in Hong Kong make it a point of never finding or returning lost items because there have been several big stories where the owner of a wallet for example claimed the taxi driver took all the money out of the wallet before he returned it and the poor cabbie has to go through the Police process. Wallet owner had no proof, but Good Samaritan driver got lots of hassle. 

On the other hand, one of the late night radio stations lets people call in to try and contact their taxi to see if their lost item is in the backseat. That's because a lot of these taxi drivers listen to the same radio program that the callers call in on. Pretty good marketing gimmick. I tried it once. No luck. Favorite cardigan gone.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Happened 2 times- - The 1st time the Pax called me in the AM - met me 1/2 way I gave her her cell phone back ,,she handed me 40.00 $$
Second time- I drove only a mile or 2 - the dude called his phone and it started ringing- -so I turned around and dropped it off to him - -no tip- -I should have thrown it off the overpass and denied ever seeing it-

Take it ez people I wouldn't actually trash anything left in the car- -but ,,,,,,,,,

Of course uber sent me the standard company line that I did the right thing- -


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Second time- I drove only a mile or 2 - the dude called his phone and it started ringing- -so I turned around and dropped it off to him - -no tip- -I should have thrown it off the overpass and denied ever seeing it-


Next time sell it on eBay, I can't count the number of lost phones I've sold on eBay


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Next time sell it on eBay, I can't count the number of lost phones I


I never discount good advise-


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I consider anything left in the car by UberX passengers to be trash.

That napkin.... yes, to YOU it may be the only written record of the combination to a vault holding $10 million in gold. But to me it's worthless. It's trash.

That phone.... yes, to YOU it may have value. But to me it's worthless. It's trash.

Those keys.... yes, to YOU they may have value. But to me it's worthless. It's trash.

Oh, you're 100% certain that you left your smart phone in my car. Okay, I can appreciate that position. And the customer I picked up AFTER you appreciates their new smart phone. I don't have your smart phone [....tosses it in the trash].

Now, I have a completely different point of view on Uber Select customers. Oh yes, I have your smart phone "Mr. Willing to pay more to be treated right". Where can I bring it to you?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> I never discount good advise-


Well, to be honest that was driving a cab, but there's no proof with uber that you found their phone.
I've wasted time returning a phone with uber, no tip. I learned my lesson. One time a guy left a new iPhone in the back row of the suburban, I noticed after they were out and in the street, gave it back to him, didn't even say thank you, it was weird like he was testing me, to see what I would do.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't return shit. Consider it gone.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

This is really simple guys, unless a phone or something has slid underneath a seat...

when you end a trip, and before you rate the passengers, take the time and effort to physically turn and do a quick sweep of the rear area with your eyeballs.

this is mostly so you can 1-2* any passengers that leave beer cans or trash...


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Why you are expecting tips??? cheap assess, Uber clearly tells NO TIPS. even for returned item. 
All you have to tell is i will drop it by the office. pick it up there.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I returned an iPhone 6 one time and this girl tipped me 60 dollars. If i kept the phone and sold it could've gotten 500...but then Karma will bite me in the ass


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raider said:


> I returned an iPhone 6 one time and this girl tipped me 60 dollars. If i kept the phone and sold it could've gotten 500...but then Karma will bite me in the ass


Karma will bite you in the ass anyway.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> I drove at least 10 min to bring a girl her keys back after she texted me and called me multiple times..no tip..just have a great nite..I guess that was my tip.
> 
> The funny thing is I knew she wasn't going to tip I could just tell somehow. She wasn't rude or nasty or anything just seemed self absorbed, entitled snd young. She called me twice, the second time to let me know she was back home as if to tell me I need to come right now so she doesn't have to wait.
> 
> ...


_Its your fault. You should always check your vehicle when passengers get out. At night ,have a flashlight. I always do ,and it never fails ,a cell phone ,purse etc. Sitting on the seat or floor._


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Karma will bite you in the ass anyway.


If it did, it's for womanizing, not stealing iPhones


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Its your fault. You should always check your vehicle when passengers get out. At night ,have a flashlight. I always do ,and it never fails ,a cell phone ,purse etc. Sitting on the seat or floor._


I get so used to turning on the dome and scanning the back that I sometimes find myself doing it before I leave a curb when I didn't even have pax!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Goober said:


> I get so used to turning on the dome and scanning the back that I sometimes find myself doing it before I leave a curb when I didn't even have pax!


_LOL. Thats good_


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmmmm.....very telling.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> Why you are expecting tips??? cheap assess, Uber clearly tells NO TIPS. even for returned item.
> All you have to tell is i will drop it by the office. pick it up there.


Most of the time in most of the cities office hours vary and some days of the week its not even open. And why would I want to spend my time and gas for these irresponsible idiots!

And we are not being cheap asses by expecting tips for returned items, its to cover our time and gas!


----------



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

I got the 10 from uber but I still didn't think I would have to negotiate a fee ahead of time but from now on I will


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Estimated fare for your phone as passenger is ...


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I had a guy today that left his phone! I charged him $50 since I charge $2.20 per mile that I have to drive to return the item (not during rush hour though).


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I got the $10 from Uber for returning a wallet. I even forgot to photograph it, but got the $10, no questions ask.


I got the $90.00 bucks and the wallet went out the window **** the rider $1.30 per mi ****ing joke


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

I had a pax the other day that left their tablet in the back. I even checked, but just didn't see it.

The ride was from downtown to the airport. By the time they called, I was 10 miles away. They asked me to drive it back up to the airport. The passenger had been one of those pretentious and entitled types. He was very rude. Sometime I will return w/o a problem, but I knew those would be dead miles.

I told them that if I get a ride back to that area, then I would be happy to drop it off at the airport, or I could drop it off at the hotel they had been staying at. Or I could drop it in the mail. They said that it's my responsibility to deliver the item to them immediately. I ignored that and then then offered to mail it to them COD. They hemmed and hawed and got upset.

I realize I could have driven back to the airport. But I didn't feel like driving for 10 dead miles. I also didn't want to offer to do it as a trip and get the low rating or have it "adjusted" by @UBER when the pax complained.

Since they didn't want COD, I just gave it to a bicycle cop downtown. I let the customer know. He was screaming and yelling, but honestly, I don't care.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Its your fault. You should always check your vehicle when passengers get out. At night ,have a flashlight. I always do ,and it never fails ,a cell phone ,purse etc. Sitting on the seat or floor._


You are just wrong here. How is it the driver's fault if the pax leaves something? And I do an eyeball check, but sometimes I just don't see the items. The pax has the ultimate responsibility for their items.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> I had a pax the other day that left their tablet in the back. I even checked, but just didn't see it.
> 
> The ride was from downtown to the airport. By the time they called, I was 10 miles away. They asked me to drive it back up to the airport. The passenger had been one of those pretentious and entitled types. He was very rude. Sometime I will return w/o a problem, but I knew those would be dead miles.
> 
> ...


Your responsibility?! What an a**. Its his item and his responsibility! You did great by giving it to the bicycle cop lol


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> I had a pax the other day that left their tablet in the back. I even checked, but just didn't see it.
> 
> The ride was from downtown to the airport. By the time they called, I was 10 miles away. They asked me to drive it back up to the airport. The passenger had been one of those pretentious and entitled types. He was very rude. Sometime I will return w/o a problem, but I knew those would be dead miles.
> 
> ...


Never ever admit you found the item.....They lost it. Just drop it off at a goodwill box..All the money they are saving by using Uber they can buy New One LOL


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Your responsibility?! What an a**. Its his item and his responsibility! You did great by giving it to the bicycle cop lol


I honestly would have returned it if I had gotten a trip up there. And I have returned COD (learned about that from someones post here). I typically charge shipping, plus insurance, plus a small fee (usually $10 or s0). I've actually done this 7 times already. I even had one guy (cool nerd from comicon) tell me to add $40 on to the COD as a tip.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Your responsibility?! What an a**. Its his item and his responsibility! You did great by giving it to the bicycle cop lol


I would of gone to a 7/11 and sold it


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Its your fault. You should always check your vehicle when passengers get out. At night ,have a flashlight. I always do ,and it never fails ,a cell phone ,purse etc. Sitting on the seat or floor._


For 1.30/mile we are not going to move around and check if these entitled jerks left their crap behind. Aint nobody got time for that! And if you leave something at a store do you claim its the stores fault that you cant take care of your items?


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Never ever admit you found the item.....They lost it. Just drop it off at a goodwill box..All the money they are saving by using Uber they can buy New One LOL


Honestly, it depends on the person. On the last one, i was just being nice.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> I honestly would have returned it if I had gotten a trip up there. And I have returned COD (learned about that from someones post here). I typically charge shipping, plus insurance, plus a small fee (usually $10 or s0). I've actually done this 7 times already. I even had one guy (cool nerd from comicon) tell me to add $40 on to the COD as a tip.


Im going to sound stupid but what is a COD?


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Im going to sound stupid but what is a COD?


Cash on delivery


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Cash on delivery


Thanks! I didn't know about this.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Integrity. This thread lacks it.

And they wonder why they aren't taken seriously.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Integrity. This thread lacks it.
> 
> And they wonder why they aren't taken seriously.


But integrity doesn't obligate me to drive across town for free when the pax wasn't responsible enough with his possessions. Yet I offered multiple ways for him to get his item back, which he declined.

I think it was the pax who didn't have integrity. So feel free to explain your blanket statement.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Integrity. This thread lacks it.
> 
> And they wonder why they aren't taken seriously.


Yes, and Uber corporation must be the model of integrity in the world. Especially in how they treat their "partners".


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> But integrity doesn't obligate me to drive across town for free when the pax wasn't responsible enough with his possessions. Yet I offered multiple ways for him to get his item back, which he declined.
> 
> I think it was the pax who didn't have integrity. So feel free to explain your blanket statement.


You are absolutely correct about returning stuff for free. Drop it off at the cop shop. Drivers office. Mail it back. What ever floats yer boat.

As long as you are ok with your actions that's all that matters.

Again...I have been very fortunate. I have been given cash for every item returned. $20 for a set of keys I brought back the next morning. $150 for an iPhone i went back and dropped off when I was half way home. Home is 35 miles away. I've never asked for money to return people's stuff to them. It's just common courtesy on my part. Some people don't have that inside them.

What I do find interesting is most people who have no trouble ****ing over other people want that same consideration when it's themselves about to lose out. Funny how they reconcile those feelings.

Again...how can you take people like that seriously?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Yes, and Uber corporation must be the model of integrity in the world. Especially in how they treat their "partners".


You think other businesses operate any differently?

You guys are missing one hell of a ****** fight.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> You are absolutely correct about returning stuff for free. Drop it off at the cop shop. Drivers office. Mail it back. What ever floats yer boat.
> 
> As long as you are ok with your actions that's all that matters.
> 
> ...


Like I said.. I offered to return it. Just not on his schedule. Glad you've been fortunate. Dropping everything to return an item isn't common courtesy. Making the offer is common courtesy. Giving the pax multiple options in which to get their item back is common courtesy. That last sentence has no bearing on my item story.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> For 1.30/mile we are not going to move around and check if these entitled jerks left their crap behind. Aint nobody got time for that! And if you leave something at a store do you claim its the stores fault that you cant take care of your items?


_Allow me to answer. First,I don't leave anything anywhere. Second,if you fail to check your vehicle for items left behind,then don't ***** and complain when you have to return and drop it off. Then ***** about not getting tip. _


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Like I said.. I offered to return it. Just not on his schedule. Glad you've been fortunate. Dropping everything to return an item isn't common courtesy. Making the offer is common courtesy. Giving the pax multiple options in which to get their item back is common courtesy. That last sentence has no bearing on my item story.


Where did I say you should drop everything and do it right then?

As I sid before...as long as you are ok with your actions that's all that matters right?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> You are just wrong here. How is it the driver's fault if the pax leaves something? And I do an eyeball check, but sometimes I just don't see the items. The pax has the ultimate responsibility for their items.


_As a driver ,you should always check your vehicle when people get out . You will avoid an email or text from Uber asking you to return ,if anything has been left._


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Allow me to answer. First,I don't leave anything anywhere. Second,if you fail to check your vehicle for items left behind,then don't ***** and complain when you have to return and drop it off. Then ***** about not getting tip. _


The problem with your statement is that you are blaming the driver. We can look, and still not see an item that has been left. Bad lighting, under a carpet, etc.

The passenger has the end responsibility to maintain control of their possessions. And we do not HAVE to go back and drop an item off. If we do that, it's because we're trying to e decent.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> The problem with your statement is that you are blaming the driver. We can look, and still not see an item that has been left. Bad lighting, under a carpet, etc.
> 
> The passenger has the end responsibility to maintain control of their possessions. And we do not HAVE to go back and drop an item off. If we do that, it's because we're trying to e decent.


Yup...people miss stuff all the time when checking the back seat. Done it myself. It is the responsibility of the passenger but accidents happen.

Your last sentence is exactly right. It's also what's lacking in this thread.

But by all means...no you...but others...**** that person over. Sell or destroy their property. Feel better yet?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> The problem with your statement is that you are blaming the driver. We can look, and still not see an item that has been left. Bad lighting, under a carpet, etc.
> 
> The passenger has the end responsibility to maintain control of their possessions. And we do not HAVE to go back and drop an item off. If we do that, it's because we're trying to e decent.


_I have a small LED flashlight. When people get out,I look on the seat as well under. I have an Armada SUV.Only takes a quick sec. And I am on my way._


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yup...people miss stuff all the time when checking the back seat. Done it myself. It is the responsibility of the passenger but accidents happen.
> 
> Your last sentence is exactly right. It's also what's lacking in this thread.
> 
> But by all means...no you...but others...**** that person over. Sell or destroy their property. Feel better yet?


I wasn't feeling poorly to begin with.

But thanks for your concern.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I have a small LED flashlight. When people get out,I look on the seat as well under. I have an Armada SUV.Only takes a quick sec. And I am on my way._


That's great and I'm glad you make the effort. I look as well. But even then, things can be missed. Again, in the end it is the passengers responsibility.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So if we become the passengers' mommy and daddy when they enter our vehicle, I ask what would my parents have done. First they would've laid into me for being so irresponsible, second they would've laid into me for causing the driver a bunch of trouble, third they would've insisted that I spend my own personal money to do whatever it takes to pay to have the item retrieved, and then they would've stood over me while I apologized to the driver for causing so much trouble.

That is what integrity looks like.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Allow me to answer. First,I don't leave anything anywhere. Second,if you fail to check your vehicle for items left behind,then don't ***** and complain when you have to return and drop it off. Then ***** about not getting tip. _


The point is, why should I check? Why should I be concerned whether someone left their valuables behind or not? Why should I put in that effort? Like I said before, I am not responsible if they leave something behind and its certainly not my job to drive back to them to return THEIR item that THEY FORGOT! Also, I don't ***** about not getting tipped for items I return because I tell them my delivery fee or it goes to the police station ( And I only find items that are important like wallets, phones and keys the rest goes in the trash). Now, you can ***** on me for throwing away their items but like I said a couple times before I am not responsible for their irresponsible behavior!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

... Cue enabling parent response ...


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> The point is, why should I check? Why should I be concerned whether someone left their valuables behind or not? Why should I put in that effort? Like I said before, I am not responsible if they leave something behind and its certainly not my job to drive back to them to return THEIR item that THEY FORGOT! Also, I don't ***** about not getting tipped for items I return because I tell them my delivery fee or it goes to the police station ( And I only find items that are important like wallets, phones and keys the rest goes in the trash). Now, you can ***** on me for throwing away their items but like I said a couple times before I am not responsible for their irresponsible behavior!


_Good luck winning the Sixth Star Award._


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Had my first drunk. Two nice military men off to party #2. If I had checked, and he had left with his phone, I would not have gotten the text and the $5 tip for looking in the backseat, driving around the block and delivering it back to him.

Cost / benefit analysis.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> I drove at least 10 min to bring a girl her keys back after she texted me and called me multiple times..no tip..just have a great nite..I guess that was my tip.
> 
> The funny thing is I knew she wasn't going to tip I could just tell somehow. She wasn't rude or nasty or anything just seemed self absorbed, entitled snd young. She called me twice, the second time to let me know she was back home as if to tell me I need to come right now so she doesn't have to wait.
> 
> ...


I had the exact same thing happen to me. Funny thing is I live right around the corner from the woman. It still pissed me off a bit even though I was literally going to be passing by her house anyway but she didn't know that at the time. As far as she knew I was driving 10 minutes out of my way to bring her her keys. When I pulled up to her address it had started to rain. I texted her that I was outside and that she might want to grab an umbrella because it's raining. She comes out (no umbrella, not surprised) and says "Thanks" as I hand her keys over. At this point it was clear she wasn't going to tip, so I said to her "No problem, I actually live right around the corner (literally pointing out the corner a few feet away) and was heading home anyway." So maybe I let her off the hook as far as conscience goes. Or maybe she gets a mental reminder that she was cheap that night whenever she sees me or my car.  (wishful thinking)


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yup...people miss stuff all the time when checking the back seat. Done it myself. It is the responsibility of the passenger but accidents happen.
> 
> Your last sentence is exactly right. It's also what's lacking in this thread.
> 
> But by all means...no you...but others...**** that person over. Sell or destroy their property. Feel better yet?


I got a simple rule you leave stuff in MY CAR it's MY......Simple...


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Allow me to answer. First,I don't leave anything anywhere. Second,if you fail to check your vehicle for items left behind,then don't ***** and complain when you have to return and drop it off. Then ***** about not getting tip. _


Haha.. Come on UberSlaves. Take better care of your Master. Wipe their ass, clean up the crumbs, keep the windows spotless, don't make any mistakes!!! The peanuts your Master offers can feed a whole family! Eat them and shut up! Back to work!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I returned keys about two weeks ago. Emailed Uber told me they don't pay for that but they "appreciate" me returning the item. By the way this was also a self absorbed young woman who when I returned had 2 friends waiting outside with her and they had decided to go somewhere else. They were getting in and I started the ride. Then they said "oh there's more coming". Had to explain I can only carry 4. So they wanted to wait for one friend and the other 2 would find their own way. I mentioned I thought we were ready to go and had started the trip. She was pissed I started it and she had to pay 15 cents a minute to wait for the friend to come out! After I drove back 5 miles with her effing keys. And the trip was minimum with 4 screaming girls in it. I two starred her that time. No tip on either trip of course. Hope she has to wait longer the next time.


Earplugs. A couple of dollars from CVS.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

In the cab work you are only responsible for what is left in back of trunk. If forgotten, you take it back to customer pronto at no charge to them.

If passenger forgot item anyplace else then that is their responsibility. You have the right to do one of the following. Deliver it to customer for a fee. Leave it at company dispatch for passenger pickup with no fees assessed.

Personally, if passenger is close by I won't charge. But they usually tip anyways. If it it out of my way or too far off I ask for fee or offer to drop off at company dispatch at no charge.


----------



## noober (Nov 19, 2014)

Most entertaining left item: Man's wedding ring in back seat. Explained how he is a mechanic and has to take off his ring. But I remember everything. His ride was from the airport to home. He appeared to be extremely relieved and grateful when I dropped it in his hand. Now, how do we show our gratitude? Zero dollars I guess. A recovering heroin addict gave me $5 for returning keys and e-cig. Whatever. Yes I do report returned items to Uber for the ten bucks.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> In the cab work you are only responsible for what is left in back of trunk. If forgotten, you take it back to customer pronto at no charge to them.
> 
> If passenger forgot item anyplace else then that is their responsibility. You have the right to do one of the following. Deliver it to customer for a fee. Leave it at company dispatch for passenger pickup with no fees assessed.
> 
> Personally, if passenger is close by I won't charge. But they usually tip anyways. If it it out of my way or too far off I ask for fee or offer to drop off at company dispatch at no charge.


We don't HAVE company dispatch for uber. Although has anyone taken an item to one of their wonderful temporary offices and given I t to a CSR?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

noober said:


> Yes I do report returned items to Uber for the ten bucks.


I've only ever heard of this via this thread. Was this in the training videos or is it mentioned somewhere on Uber's site? I wonder if this is only something they do in certain martkets.


----------



## noober (Nov 19, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I've only ever heard of this via this thread. Was this in the training videos or is it mentioned somewhere on Uber's site? I wonder if this is only something they do in certain martkets.


Either the driver or the rider reports the lost item by text or email, include trip number if possible. Arrange to return it. Then report to Uber that it has been returned and request $10 adjustment.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> Is this common..I'd assume at least 90 percent tip in this situation, right?


Is this common...probably? I've only returned four items in as many months. 50% of these people tipped/compensated me, which I think might still be over the norm. Those that did tip did it with authority...$20 for a returned iPhone, $25 for a returned wallet. One thing I noticed...if the person failed to tip on the ride, they're not likely to tip when you return an item. Being inconsiderate carries over to all situations for people like this.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Leave it at a Police station. Find my iPhone feature will lead the pax right there.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/what-to-do-when-you-lose-your-phone-1401299971


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> I had a pax the other day that left their tablet in the back. I even checked, but just didn't see it.
> 
> The ride was from downtown to the airport. By the time they called, I was 10 miles away. They asked me to drive it back up to the airport. The passenger had been one of those pretentious and entitled types. He was very rude. Sometime I will return w/o a problem, but I knew those would be dead miles.
> 
> ...


You gave the customer some options and did not keep it for yourself. I think you acted appropriately.


----------



## BMY (Jan 14, 2015)

I've returned multiple items in the past. Here's an account of those instances. 

1) A pair of designer glasses. Was a convenient drop off location at her work in the CBD where I frequently work. Upon seeing the lady it was apparent to me that her work required her to stand on her feet for 8 hours a day. I declined her offer to reimburse me eventhough she insisted I just wasn't about to take her money, maybe I was wrong but it just didn't feel right.

2) an iPhone. Was a very convenient drop off. Actually dropped it off 20minutes after his ride. He had a folded up $50 note in his palm when he shook my hand. #gangstashake. He was very thankful.

3) a wallet. Another convenient drop off, right where I usually work. $40 tip. Older gentleman.

4) A backpack. a younger gentleman. A very inconvenient drop off this time. No tip at all, not very thankful either. He said "we looked around for some cash for you but we only could find a $5 note and felt it would be an insult of sorts to give you just $5". I was left thinking, well 5 is still better than 0 lol.

5) A hat. lol. dropped off in a mailbox.

6) A wallet. Very convenient drop off. A younger gentleman, was filled with cash, $470 dollars. $50 tip. Was very thankful, understandably.

All returns were organise and conducted privately without ever having Uber involved. In each instance, especially the cash filled wallet I could have simply lied and taken whatever was there; if I was a dishonest person that is.

While I can understand drivers frustrations, I still think you should uphold your morals and just find a convenient time for yourself to drop it off. 

Though circumstances may vary from here in Australia to where most of you are in the USA, just keep in mind my house is 40kms from the CBD, and I work on average 50 hours a week with Uber Black; so most of my returns have been made 1 or maximum 2 business days after pax initially left items in my vehicle.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> I got the $90.00 bucks and the wallet went out the window **** the rider $1.30 per mi ****ing joke


So you basically have admitted to petty theft. Admittedly, some of the passengers are jerks, but that doesn't mean we need to stoop to their level, or lower.


----------



## BMY (Jan 14, 2015)

This thread, I would say, speaks volumes on the individual immoral behavior that are committed by some drivers. 

A large number of these people would never be asked to sign a contract with Uber, if Uber actually had an existing screening/training process.

If you're the driver, then YOU are the professional in your dealings with any pax. You are undoubtedly going to have rude, ungrateful, up-tight people, but that's the norm when it comes to service based industries. You still need to maintain a level of professionalism. If you can't, then you clearly have no business working in a field such as this. A chauffeur needs to be unconditionally courteous up to a very high limit and I would say that limit is physical confrontation.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> I honestly would have returned it if I had gotten a trip up there. And I have returned COD (learned about that from someones post here). I typically charge shipping, plus insurance, plus a small fee (usually $10 or s0). I've actually done this 7 times already. I even had one guy (cool nerd from comicon) tell me to add $40 on to the COD as a tip.


This is a the Dog eat Dog culture that UBER'S strategies is cultivating. Drivers cannot be expected to have any compassion towards passenger's plight when UBER trains them to think so lowly of us.

This is all UBER'S doing. Im barracking for the typically big, ugly, older driver holding the goods. The 20-30 pretty somethings can go suck on a zucchini.!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

BMY said:


> This thread, I would say, speaks volumes on the individual immoral behavior that are committed by some drivers.
> 
> A large number of these people would never be asked to sign a contract with Uber, if Uber actually had an existing screening/training process.
> 
> If you're the driver, then YOU are the professional in your dealings with any pax. You are undoubtedly going to have rude, ungrateful, up-tight people, but that's the norm when it comes to service based industries. You still need to maintain a level of professionalism. If you can't, then you clearly have no business working in a field such as this. A chauffeur needs to be unconditionally courteous up to a very high limit and I would say that limit is physical confrontation.


They are NOT Chauffeurs, they've been asked to share their cars for the benefit of riders whose compensation barely pays running cost. To then be expected to return goods for NO compensation (which occurs 90% of the time it seems) and a bad rating is beyond comprehension.

You raise the entry cost to ANY business/service/establishment and you raise the calibre and consideration of the people paying for the service.

My private hire passengers who are on $66.00 minimum charges wouldn't think to ask me to do anything for nothing. But more often than not there is enough goodwill built up that certain FOC services are extended. Returning property sure -if convenient, having a Expresso coffee with the morning paper for a 25 min trip and $128.00 fare sure, water and paper for a regular $210 job, sure. Thats what Chauffeurs do.

What UBER and its $4 ****wit fares expect of its Rideshare drivers is simply asserting the Slave - Master relationship under threat of a whipping (bad rating).


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> So if we become the passengers' mommy and daddy when they enter our vehicle, I ask what would my parents have done. First they would've laid into me for being so irresponsible, second they would've laid into me for causing the driver a bunch of trouble, third they would've insisted that I spend my own personal money to do whatever it takes to pay to have the item retrieved, and then they would've stood over me while I apologized to the driver for causing so much trouble.
> 
> That is what integrity looks like.


That Folks is what this collection of molly-coddled, over entitled bunch of four dollar ****wits need. A good strong DADDY @Sacto Burbs is to these Baby riders.

You got it Sacto - thats the winning post on this thread in my humble but pissed off opinion!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

An extremely intoxicated woman who could not keep her hands off me on the ride from the bar to her home just left an expensive pair of sunglasses in my car. Returning them would be a 25 mile round trip. Suggestions?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> An extremely intoxicated woman who could not keep her hands off me on the ride from the bar to her home just left an expensive pair of sunglasses in my car. Returning them would be a 25 mile round trip. Suggestions?


Suggestion: Read the thread I pointed you to which you just posted to.  There are many suggestions in these here 5 pages.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> An extremely intoxicated woman who could not keep her hands off me on the ride from the bar to her home just left an expensive pair of sunglasses in my car. Returning them would be a 25 mile round trip. Suggestions?


Read the thread


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Read the thread


I did, thanks. Good discussion.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Suggestion: Read the thread I pointed you to which you just posted to.  There are many suggestions in these here 5 pages.


I did, thanks. Good discussion.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

BMY said:


> I've returned multiple items in the past. Here's an account of those instances.
> 
> 1) A pair of designer glasses. Was a convenient drop off location at her work in the CBD where I frequently work. Upon seeing the lady it was apparent to me that her work required her to stand on her feet for 8 hours a day. I declined her offer to reimburse me eventhough she insisted I just wasn't about to take her money, maybe I was wrong but it just didn't feel right.
> 
> ...


Well done. You are practicing the first rule of independent contracting - ABC: Always Be Compensated.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I did, thanks. Good discussion.


D'oh! I knew that you say "Meep, meep", yet completely forgot your specialty is speed.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

NightRider said:


> D'oh! I knew that you say "Meep, meep", yet completely forgot your specialty is speed.


Yeah, I am a speedy reader.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> An extremely intoxicated woman who could not keep her hands off me on the ride from the bar to her home just left an expensive pair of sunglasses in my car. Returning them would be a 25 mile round trip. Suggestions?


Do you have a girlfriend? There you go......


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> An extremely intoxicated woman who could not keep her hands off me on the ride from the bar to her home just left an expensive pair of sunglasses in my car. Returning them would be a 25 mile round trip. Suggestions?


Forget about them, she's trouble, you never saw them.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Do you have a girlfriend? There you go......


No. But I do have a bride of 23 years.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Forget about them, she's trouble, you never saw them.


You are 100% correct.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

I guess I lucked out. I had a Lyft passenger forget his brand new iphone in my car. I didn't even realize it until the next day when he had activated the lost phone feature and it was beeping as I was getting in the car. The passenger was very thankful and since I was about an hour away, he asked me if I could drop it off when I was in his area, when it was convenient for me. With somebody like that I couldn't drive around with the phone in the car and that in my mind so I told him I would go straight to him and give him his phone. I did so and he gave me $200 cash. I'm not surprised that it was a Lyft passenger rather than an Uber passenger.Its funny how Lyft passengers on average tend to be nicer than Uber passengers.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> I guess I lucked out. I had a Lyft passenger forget his brand new iphone in my car. I didn't even realize it until the next day when he had activated the lost phone feature and it was beeping as I was getting in the car. The passenger was very thankful and since I was about an hour away, he asked me if I could drop it off when I was in his area, when it was convenient for me. With somebody like that I couldn't drive around with the phone in the car and that in my mind so I told him I would go straight to him and give him his phone. I did so and he gave me $200 cash. I'm not surprised that it was a Lyft passenger rather than an Uber passenger.Its funny how Lyft passengers on average tend to be nicer than Uber passengers.


Man, that is soooo true about the difference between Uber and Lyft paxs.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

I've NEVER drive back to drop their stuff off..... I never answer my uber cell number unless I'm sure it's a customer I'm waiting for. The pax just leaves a msg - I call them back around 4am telling them to leave a msg with their address and I'll mail it..... and I mail their crap back a few days later. If it's a wallet, I take out the mailing fee and leave them a note. I know some might think i'm mean.... but too bad... i'm not a freakin taxi. (I would however drive someone's keys back to them so they can get in their house.... but that's never happened to me.)


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> I guess I lucked out. I had a Lyft passenger forget his brand new iphone in my car. I didn't even realize it until the next day when he had activated the lost phone feature and it was beeping as I was getting in the car. The passenger was very thankful and since I was about an hour away, he asked me if I could drop it off when I was in his area, when it was convenient for me. With somebody like that I couldn't drive around with the phone in the car and that in my mind so I told him I would go straight to him and give him his phone. I did so and he gave me $200 cash. I'm not surprised that it was a Lyft passenger rather than an Uber passenger.Its funny how Lyft passengers on average tend to be nicer than Uber passengers.


And Tip LOL


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

brikosig said:


> I've NEVER drive back to drop their stuff off..... I never answer my uber cell number unless I'm sure it's a customer I'm waiting for. The pax just leaves a msg - I call them back around 4am telling them to leave a msg with their address and I'll mail it..... and I mail their crap back a few days later. If it's a wallet, I take out the mailing fee and leave them a note. I know some might think i'm mean.... but too bad... i'm not a freakin taxi. (I would however drive someone's keys back to them so they can get in their house.... but that's never happened to me.)


I have to agree. I didn't create the problem so I'm not inclined to solve the problem without due compensation.
Remember - ABC: Always Be Compensated.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

brikosig said:


> and I mail their crap back a few days later.


Lyft has a lost and found feature or whatever you wanna call it. I haven't used it but they say if the driver and passenger cant meet up to return the item then they would reimburse you the postage for mailing the item to the passenger.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

OK, get this... Just received the weekly "[Uber DC] The Week Ahead" email from Uber. It features this interesting tidbit at the end of the email:










Given this has been an active discussion here over the past week, does anyone think this is just coincidence? I certainly think NOT. Everybody wave to Uber. Hi, Uber!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NightRider said:


> OK, get this... Just received the weekly "[Uber DC] The Week Ahead" email from Uber. It features this interesting tidbit at the end of the email:
> 
> View attachment 4630
> 
> ...


I mentioned in this or another thread that it's also in the training video. There as here they never actually say HOW the person is to get their item back. I also asked that in an email when I returned keys and asked uber about the $10 return fee (which I was told didn't exist). The question I specifically asked by me as to who will foot the bill for my time and mileage to return future lost items was simply ignored.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

NightRider said:


> OK, get this... Just received the weekly "[Uber DC] The Week Ahead" email from Uber. It features this interesting tidbit at the end of the email:
> 
> View attachment 4630
> 
> ...


I would think Uber would want to be careful about telling drivers that they cannot charge for the return of items. This does not seem like an area that a "payment processor/tech company" would get involved in. Now a transportation company, I could see a transportation company caring!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I would think Uber would want to be careful about telling drivers that they cannot charge for the return of items. This does not seem like an area that a "payment processor/tech company" would get involved in. Now a transportation company, I could see a transportation company caring!


I just mentioned that on the discussion about employment status.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Im going to sound stupid but what is a COD?


^^^
It's a fish.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I had a pax come to my other job to pick up his wallet and he gave me a $20.
I made him meet me because I didn't want to waste my gas money and then get no tip.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

NightRider said:


> OK, get this... Just received the weekly "[Uber DC] The Week Ahead" email from Uber. It features this interesting tidbit at the end of the email:
> 
> View attachment 4630
> 
> ...


Like hell it's not appropriate to expect or ask for payment when returning lost items. Going out of our way to solve a problem we didn't create and not be compensated? Since when are we drivers operating as a charity? If I wanted to do volunteer work I'd contact Goodwill or the Salvation Army.
We're contractors. And the first rule of contracting is that no one's time is more valuable than yours.
The second rule of contracting is ABC: Always Be Compensated.
I didn't sign on with Uber so I could give away my time, fuel, and miles to total strangers who can't keep track of their shit.
Yes, if paxs want their crap back they will pay me. That's just common business sense.


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

John Mckiernan said:


> I drove at least 10 min to bring a girl her keys back after she texted me and called me multiple times..no tip..just have a great nite..I guess that was my tip.
> 
> The funny thing is I knew she wasn't going to tip I could just tell somehow. She wasn't rude or nasty or anything just seemed self absorbed, entitled snd young. She called me twice, the second time to let me know she was back home as if to tell me I need to come right now so she doesn't have to wait.
> 
> ...


The messed up thing is, if you were to demand/ask for payment or a tip, you get penalized if this chick goes back and reports it to Uber customer service. I'm demotivated everyday in wanting to work for this company.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> It's a fish.


Thanks Uber-Doober! it's 130am here and my laughing has woken up the Missus!


----------



## Peaches (Jan 11, 2015)

John Mckiernan said:


> I drove at least 10 min to bring a girl her keys back after she texted me and called me multiple times..no tip..just have a great nite..I guess that was my tip.
> 
> The funny thing is I knew she wasn't going to tip I could just tell somehow. She wasn't rude or nasty or anything just seemed self absorbed, entitled snd young. She called me twice, the second time to let me know she was back home as if to tell me I need to come right now so she doesn't have to wait.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Uber World... This is very common. Somehow the riders have it in their heads that they don't have to tip and don't have to say thank you regardless of the situation. A rich-looking rider left his wallet in my vehicle with his bank info, so I took it to the nearest BoA and which was totally out of my area. Still waiting for at least one "thank you." A "Tipless" passenger called me early Sunday morning inquiring about his lost Iphone 6. First of all why does Uber give out our personal numbers?? I was really pissed off and I told him that there was no phone left in my car, but he kept calling. I eventually turned off my phone, but what I wanted to say was if you can afford an IPhone 6, eat at a swanky restaurant, live in a ritzy townhouse in an upscale neighborhood then you can go and get a new phone or at least put insurance on the damn thing!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NightRider said:


> OK, get this... Just received the weekly "[Uber DC] The Week Ahead" email from Uber. It features this interesting tidbit at the end of the email:
> 
> View attachment 4630
> 
> ...


Since it says it's not acceptable to ask for compensation I've thought of a way around that. When they call be confused about which pax they were. "Oh wait a minute, are you the blonde lady who gave me the twenty dollar tip?" So they say no I'm whoever but that is their cue to say "but I will tip you x amount if you bring it to me". If they don't then you won't find it. Never admit you found it until they make a cash offer. You can always say the next passenger must have put it in the back of the seat and didn't tell you and then "find" it when you "look".

If no offer then it slipped under the seat and you will "find" it later and if you're nice drop off at a police station.

Pax who tipped on the ride will likely offer to pay anyway.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Since it says it's not acceptable to ask for compensation I've thought of a way around that. When they call be confused about which pax they were. "Oh wait a minute, are you the blonde lady who gave me the twenty dollar tip?" So they say no I'm whoever but that is their cue to say "but I will tip you x amount if you bring it to me". If they don't then you won't find it. Never admit you found it until they make a cash offer. You can always say the next passenger must have put it in the back of the seat and didn't tell you and then "find" it when you "look".
> 
> If no offer then it slipped under the seat and you will "find" it later and if you're nice drop off at a police station.
> 
> Pax who tipped on the ride will likely offer to pay anyway.


In the case of the designer sunglasses that were left in my car by the drunk woman who could not keep her hands off me, Lyft has given me a couple options for dealing with this. Both will cost me time and/or expense. So, I have decided that I did not find anything in my car after all.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> In the case of the designer sunglasses that were left in my car by the drunk woman who could not keep her hands off me, Lyft has given me a couple options for dealing with this. Both will cost me time and/or expense. So, I have decided that I did not find anything in my car after all.


Good for you.. I wouldn't bother for sunglasses. Can't tell you how many pairs I've lost. Expensive ones, too.. but unlike my keys or wallet or phone, which I keep better mental tabs on, I could have dropped those sunglasses just about anywhere and not realized it. So, you not finding them is probably not going to be that surprising to the person who lost them.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> I guess I lucked out. I had a Lyft passenger forget his brand new iphone in my car. I didn't even realize it until the next day when he had activated the lost phone feature and it was beeping as I was getting in the car. The passenger was very thankful and since I was about an hour away, he asked me if I could drop it off when I was in his area, when it was convenient for me. With somebody like that I couldn't drive around with the phone in the car and that in my mind so I told him I would go straight to him and give him his phone. I did so and he gave me $200 cash. I'm not surprised that it was a Lyft passenger rather than an Uber passenger.Its funny how Lyft passengers on average tend to be nicer than Uber passengers.


Lyft: your friend with a car. Friendlier passengers.

Uber: everyone's personal driver. Passengers expect servants.

It's true, the old saying that people will treat you the way you tell them to treat you.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

$34 fare one way, redrove it to return cell phone, $5 tip. SEcond trip, same customer, left wallet in car. I googled him and he showed up next day. Out of $80 that was in the wallet he gave me $20. I should've mailed it to him.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> I drove at least 10 min to bring a girl her keys back after she texted me and called me multiple times..no tip..just have a great nite..I guess that was my tip.
> 
> The funny thing is I knew she wasn't going to tip I could just tell somehow. She wasn't rude or nasty or anything just seemed self absorbed, entitled snd young. She called me twice, the second time to let me know she was back home as if to tell me I need to come right now so she doesn't have to wait.
> 
> ...





John Mckiernan said:


> I drove at least 10 min to bring a girl her keys back after she texted me and called me multiple times..no tip..just have a great nite..I guess that was my tip.
> 
> The funny thing is I knew she wasn't going to tip I could just tell somehow. She wasn't rude or nasty or anything just seemed self absorbed, entitled snd young. She called me twice, the second time to let me know she was back home as if to tell me I need to come right now so she doesn't have to wait.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /@John Mckiernan: ♤♡♢♧

In the absence of a clear directive from
#FUBER I would've left keys at the closest
(to you) Police Station.

Since you'd need to be offline for 
a cash-for-keys exchange you would have to convey that via a device WITHOUT THE APP 
as it has been used as evidence of perfidy
by #FUBER to deactivate drivers!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Simple solution..let them know..that if you are to return it you will assess a fee for gas ..otherwise they can pay for it to be mailed back cod.. I charge up to $50 to return items..and I've never had a complaint.. they refuse to pay ..fine I'll mail it to you within 72 "working hours" . If they refuse to even pay for postage then you can tell them you will be mailing it to uber and they can make arrangements to return it to you within a couple weeks.


POST # 6 / @Raquel : ♤♡♢♧

U.$. GRANT OR BUST! Your "strateegery"
would give Dick Cheney a chubby!
You go girl!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Next time sell it on eBay, I can't count the number of lost phones I've sold on eBay


POST # 24 /@Long time Nyc cab driver: ♤♡♢♧

BOOYAH! $250 -$500 TIP VIA EBAY. 
[email protected] 11. COMEDIC POST VIA UP.NET
ON-DEMAND


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Who made this change? It used to be "Lost & Found" and now is "Lost & Gone".
lol.....


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> In the case of the designer sunglasses that were left in my car by the drunk woman who could not keep her hands off me, Lyft has given me a couple options for dealing with this. Both will cost me time and/or expense. So, I have decided that I did not find anything in my car after all.


"So, I have decided that I did not find" <<<very funny desert! .....last summer my son "decided" that the funky sunglasses sitting on my back seat looked great on him. About a week later my wife "decided" to "borrow" one of the huge golf umbrellas sitting on the floor in the back seat.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> I drove at least 10 min to bring a girl her keys back after she texted me and called me multiple times..no tip..just have a great nite..I guess that was my tip.
> 
> The funny thing is I knew she wasn't going to tip I could just tell somehow. She wasn't rude or nasty or anything just seemed self absorbed, entitled snd young. She called me twice, the second time to let me know she was back home as if to tell me I need to come right now so she doesn't have to wait.
> 
> ...


Standard procedure for taxi drivers is to tell the customer they have 2 options, "either I run the meter from here to there to return your item to you now, or I return it to the taxi dispatch office within 24 hours and then you can come to the office to pick it up". Most people go for option 1 but of course want to know how far away I am, how much it will be, and that of course depends on how honest or desperate for money you are, or what the item is worth, in how you deal with that question.

Since Uber drivers do not have a meter or a dispatch office and you have this "just return it because you should" policy by Uber, then it seems to me that the best approach would be to negotiate the "return fare" upfront in a similar manner.

"Yes I understand, I really want to help you get your phone back but I'm pretty far away and on the way to another pickup right now. I'll check the back seat as soon as I have a chance to pull over and then call you back to let you know if I have it. I have to let you know that while I'm returning your phone I'm going to be losing other ride business, plus it's going to take me out of the area I need to be in to get more trips. So if I find your phone I'll need to get $50 to return it to you tonight. Otherwise I can arrange to meet you some time tomorrow when it is convenient for both of us, and maybe I can charge less for the trip at that time. Or I can turn it into the police station closest to my house tomorrow morning and that won't cost you anything, you would just need to go pick it up."


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 6 / @Raquel : ♤♡♢♧
> 
> U.$. GRANT OR BUST! Your "strateegery"
> would give Dick Cheney a chubby!
> You go girl!


Dick Cheney is my uncle mane, lol.. he would handle this the old fashioned away..a bullet to the face of the pax.. lol


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

After reading all the comments here, I have definitely decided that I did not find anything in my car Sunday night.

On an unrelated note, I have a pair of Kenneth Cole women's sunglasses for sale.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

One of the worst human beings lost her Mac lipstick in my car. The next passenger found it. I took pleasure in depositing it in the garbage. God knows what stds were lurking on that. I should've disposed of it responsibly as a biohazard.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> One of the worst human beings lost her Mac lipstick in my car. The next passenger found it. I took pleasure in depositing it in the garbage. God knows what stds were lurking on that. I should've disposed of it responsibly as a biohazard.


Now that's phuquing funny!


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Two I phones returned and no tips yet.


Same scenario this past weekend. She called me told me she left it in my car. I had already rode one pax since her. Told her I was going to do another ride and then come to her hotel. I had already looked thoroughly and hadn't found it but went back anyway and let her look. She says "Guess someone stole it". 2 hours later she told me she had found it in parking lot where they exited my car.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Wallet in back of car. 10 min drive back to pax after a drop off. Tipped $20 for the return.

Umbrella left in car. No call from pax. Had it for 2 weeks when another pax called for a car...started pouring out. Gave her the umbrella and told her to keep it. $20 tip and she emailed Uber on the great service. Uber sent me 2 tickets to the hockey game. Ticket cost $400 face value for both.

Sometimes being good has good karma.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Wallet in back of car. 10 min drive back to pax after a drop off. Tipped $20 for the return.
> 
> Umbrella left in car. No call from pax. Had it for 2 weeks when another pax called for a car...started pouring out. Gave her the umbrella and told her to keep it. $20 tip and she emailed Uber on the great service. Uber sent me 2 tickets to the hockey game. Ticket cost $400 face value for both.
> 
> Sometimes being good has good karma.


lol..... Uber employee, no driver will believe what you are bragging about. How much credibility have you left? Keep speaking for Uber. How much does Uber pay your posting in this forum. lol.....


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> lol..... Uber employee, no driver will believe what you are bragging about. How much credibility have you left? Keep speaking for Uber. How much does Uber pay your posting in this forum. lol.....


How much does the Taxi associations pay you. I bet I get paid more.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> How much does the Taxi associations pay you. I bet I get paid more.


*I **** Uber and bad riders everyday*..... Uber still needs me and pays me more than $500 a week, dude. *Where is your proof?* Never mind! *You do not have any credibility*. lol.....


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> *I **** Uber and bad riders everyday*..... Uber still needs me and pays me more than $500 a week, dude. *Where is your proof?* Never mind! *You do not have any credibility*. lol.....
> 
> View attachment 4694


You are right...I made $100 last week for 5 hours of work and only 8 trips. What's your point...Uber is not my job. Why would I want to work for minimum wage. I still get to have a life.

Total Payout
CA$100.75
*Period Ending: February 2, 2015 4AM EST
Trip Earnings * *CA$100.75*

That's $27 Gross per hour.

Feeling a bit sad now? And I can still do it with a smile on my face.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

After we filter out the obviously bullshit anecdotes here, it's clear that the best approach when paxs leave personal items is to ignore the items and not worry about it. We're drivers, not babysitters. It's not our job to solve problems we didn't create. I'm glad we got this resolved.


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Don't return lost property!
> 
> Here in the land of OZ the only obligation is to take stuff to a Police Station. Sms or tell the client if you have their number or if they've called you that is what you are doing. Choose a Police Station on the outskirts of town because its convenient for you.
> 
> ...


I been in limousine service business for over 10 years trust me hardly to get tips if you return anything cuz people they think we are a slaves so they don't have to pay anything . So let them waiting or they have to drive to you or pay for mail. That's it


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

sam tall said:


> I been in limousine service business for over 10 years trust me hardly to get tips if you return anything cuz people they think we are a slaves so they don't have to pay anything . So let them waiting or they have to drive to you or pay for mail. That's it


^^^
When I first started driving limo here in Vegas they made it clear that we are to keep the vehicles spotless inside, so one morning I pulled up to the vacuums and decided to pull out the back seat cushion. 
Obviously nobody had ever pulled out the cushion because I found about $11.00 in change, a $500.00 casino chip, a $2.00 bill, a receipt for $7,000.00 in damage for a hotel suite and a one ounce Kruggerand. 
Nothing under the side seat cushion but another driver's business card, but up by the partition about .75¢ in assorted change.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I returned some left stuff the other day...normally I make ppl come to me or let them know Uber can mail it to them (and I've always been tipped!).

guy was nice, said he owed me lunch, so I figured I'd get tipped and went out of my way midday to bring it to him.

f*cking cheap ass takes his shit and just says thanks.

10 mins later I texted him that I hope that next time he has a harder time, that I went out of my way and that I could've just dropped it off at a police station or have had uber mail it to him.

people trick you into thinking they get it...just have to let them ruin it for everyone else, and let them get it or just toss it, give it to uber, whatever


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> Standard procedure for taxi drivers is to tell the customer they have 2 options, "either I run the meter from here to there to return your item to you now, or I return it to the taxi dispatch office within 24 hours and then you can come to the office to pick it up". Most people go for option 1 but of course want to know how far away I am, how much it will be, and that of course depends on how honest or desperate for money you are, or what the item is worth, in how you deal with that question.
> 
> Since Uber drivers do not have a meter or a dispatch office and you have this "just return it because you should" policy by Uber, then it seems to me that the best approach would be to negotiate the "return fare" upfront in a similar manner.
> 
> "Yes I understand, I really want to help you get your phone back but I'm pretty far away and on the way to another pickup right now. I'll check the back seat as soon as I have a chance to pull over and then call you back to let you know if I have it. I have to let you know that while I'm returning your phone I'm going to be losing other ride business, plus it's going to take me out of the area I need to be in to get more trips. So if I find your phone I'll need to get $50 to return it to you tonight. Otherwise I can arrange to meet you some time tomorrow when it is convenient for both of us, and maybe I can charge less for the trip at that time. Or I can turn it into the police station closest to my house tomorrow morning and that won't cost you anything, you would just need to go pick it up."


That (lost and found) was one of the reasons the city of Austin pushed for a local office when writing regulations, but lost that battle. I swear...I find myself doing the " Told Ya so" dance regularly as I see the conditions unfold with this company.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> They are NOT Chauffeurs, they've been asked to share their cars for the benefit of riders whose compensation barely pays running cost. To then be expected to return goods for NO compensation (which occurs 90% of the time it seems) and a bad rating is beyond comprehension.
> 
> You raise the entry cost to ANY business/service/establishment and you raise the calibre and consideration of the people paying for the service.
> 
> ...


You are one of my favorite members;I respect, and agree with nearly all of your posts, but have to throw in a "nuh uh" here! UberX is not Rideshare, even though they reduced the rates and working conditions. The drivers have entered signed agreements to be "private drivers", "independent contractor", "self employed entrepreneurs " (blah blah gag).
They drive passengers from point a to point b, then from point c to point e. With rare exceptions, they are not carpooling. Chauffeur, private driver, cabbie; either way they agreed to be a professional driver for hire. Most importantly, they agreed to the conditions of the contract. For the life of me, I don't know why( we would not even sign on with their Uber Black model as I've explained in the past)

The job has a certain level of expected integrity. Don't sign on for the job if you don't have the integrity, or don't believe it pays enough to be performed honorably.

Take a nurse aide, for example. Here, they typically earn more in a hospital, or high-end nursing center than they do at a low income nursing home. It is still a job which should be performed with a certain level of dignity and professionalism, even though the pay and conditions are often subpar.

I'm not saying Uber , or even cheapskate passengers DESERVE anything, I'm saying no job should destroy your honor, which is one thing we all have direct control over.

And that concludes my sermon on the mount this a.m.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> That (lost and found) was one of the reasons the city of Austin pushed for a local office when writing regulations, but lost that battle. I swear...I find myself doing the " Told Ya so" dance regularly as I see the conditions unfold with this company.


You make an excellent point. And since Uber has stumbled or outright failed in so many policy areas, it really falls upon the IC to decide how he/she wishes to run one's business. Here's an example:

*Uber Policy*: Lost items should be returned to the pax without expectation or requirement of compensation.

Clearly, this is a horrible policy and it doesn't take an economist or mathematician to figure that out. After all, none of us became IC's so that we could lose money and provide charity services. Therefore, as an IC with a profit motive and basic automotive expenses to cover, my policy below supersedes Uber's policy:

*Desert Driver Policy*: Items left in Desert Driver's car will not be automatically returned. Pax has 10 days to contact Desert Driver or items will be disposed of. Pax must guarantee compensation to Desert Driver for return of items. Compensation to be agreed upon when pax contacts Desert Driver and meet-up location and time are set.

From any rational perspective. we can see that my policy is built upon basic pragmatic principles for person's engaged in contract work. There is nothing greedy or unethical with my policy. It is merely a policy that is based in logic for a self-employed individual who must be compensated for his time and overhead expense, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

One phone and one toothbrush lol 20$ each actually


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> You are one of my favorite members;I respect, and agree with nearly all of your posts, but have to throw in a "nuh uh" here! UberX is not Rideshare, even though they reduced the rates and working conditions. The drivers have entered signed agreements to be "private drivers", "independent contractor", "self employed entrepreneurs " (blah blah gag).
> They drive passengers from point a to point b, then from point c to point e. With rare exceptions, they are not carpooling. Chauffeur, private driver, cabbie; either way they agreed to be a professional driver for hire. Most importantly, they agreed to the conditions of the contract. For the life of me, I don't know why( we would not even sign on with their Uber Black model as I've explained in the past)
> 
> The job has a certain level of expected integrity. Don't sign on for the job if you don't have the integrity, or don't believe it pays enough to be performed honorably.
> ...


Aw shucks Tx rides!  To have nice things said to me by such a experienced, well informed Lady, who hails from my favourite Texan City means a lot.

its 248am here, just pulled into the garage after a better than average shift, I'm tired, but you're worth the effort to respond.

UberX is not Rideshare, i must've slipped up. It is a ********* set up, who's drivers have been lulled into a false sense of security regarding its legality. For many, reading and comprehending the "Partners Agreement" is beyond their abilities (took me 4-5 goes), for others they just believe the UBER spin.

I know if I had few choices to bring cash into a household I'd believe all would be OK just driving around doing work from an app. How can a business that's so successful be doing anything wrong? So I'd put the legal arguments aside and UBER on. I'd say is the case for many. Till a split second mistake that has me hurting someone in the course of providing a hire & reward service the arresting officer would explain without the appropriate licences, authorities or public liability.

Then the rate cuts, and more rate cuts, opening the door to a rider base that NEVER had the opportunity to have their own "Private Driver". A lot of these folk just don't know how to treat a fellow serving Human, saying & doing things that are soul destroying to a driver.

Much of this is not something that Uber can control, once they let the worms out of the can, but there certainly isn't much support for a drivers self-esteem and concerns with the job from Uber.

I wish some of the UBER X Drivers who find they like this gig, go and see a Taxi or Limo base and give it a go legally. They may find it a little easier on them.

gotta go!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Aw shucks Tx rides!  To have nice things said to me by such a experienced, well informed Lady, who hails from my favourite Texan City means a lot.
> 
> its 248am here, just pulled into the garage after a better than average shift, I'm tired, but you're worth the effort to respond.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying, and I do understand how it happens. I just hate to condone it. I am guilty of being quite the Pollyanna. And while I do understand that many of the drivers do not fully comprehend the partnership agreement, I have also encountered many activists during the rollout phase who most certainly did understand what they were bringing to our city. Perhaps it is not fair to judge all drivers who signed on after this, but hey, Pollyannas can still harbor grudges on a bad day, right?lol!!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> When I first started driving limo here in Vegas they made it clear that we are to keep the vehicles spotless inside, so one morning I pulled up to the vacuums and decided to pull out the back seat cushion.
> Obviously nobody had ever pulled out the cushion because I found about $11.00 in change, a $500.00 casino chip, a $2.00 bill, a receipt for $7,000.00 in damage for a hotel suite and a one ounce Kruggerand.
> Nothing under the side seat cushion but another driver's business card, but up by the partition about .75¢ in assorted change.


I'm pulling out all the back seats out tomorrow! Keep you informed Uber Doober!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm pulling out all the back seats out tomorrow! Keep you informed Uber Doober!


Wear gloves! Lol! AND a mask!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Large said:


> One phone and one toothbrush lol 20$ each actually


If only, right?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> You make an excellent point. And since Uber has stumbled or outright failed in so many policy areas, it really falls upon the IC to decide how he/she wishes to run one's business. Here's an example:
> 
> *Uber Policy*: Lost items should be returned to the pax without expectation or requirement of compensation.
> 
> ...


That is a very sound policy, if you are operating as a true independent contractor. I think the problem lies in Uber's blatant LIES about your true status. Since they explicitly forbid your collecting any money for the return of an item, in effect they void your ability to act as a true contractor. The truth is, sure, you can exercise your rights as a contractor, but the minute a customer reports you for doing so, they will deactivate you. I think, if I were driving for this company, not that I can really imagine it, first of all I would carefully check the seats (that is a habit we instill in all of our chauffeurs), but I would turn lost and found items into the local police station. Eventually, they would get sick of dealing with it, and put the pressure on Uber to have an office to handle such things. That would protect me, AND embarrass Uber, Since they claim :"_*All lost items brought into the office are safely tagged, bagged and placed in the lost property storage. Once the customer support team hears from the owner of the items, they can co-ordinate to return the lost item."*_


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Simple point is that Uber can give us some requirements for while we are on a trip.
But as independent contractors, they cannot dictate our actions when not on a trip.
So they cannot direct us at all to do any actions when not carrying a passenger, including returning "lost" items. That would be between the ex-passenger and the contractor.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> That is a very sound policy, if you are operating as a true independent contractor. I think the problem lies in Uber's blatant LIES about your true status. Since they explicitly forbid your collecting any money for the return of an item, in effect they void your ability to act as a true contractor. The truth is, sure, you can exercise your rights as a contractor, but the minute a customer reports you for doing so, they will deactivate you. I think, if I were driving for this company, not that I can really imagine it, first of all I would carefully check the seats (that is a habit we instill in all of our chauffeurs), but I would turn lost and found items into the local police station. Eventually, they would get sick of dealing with it, and put the pressure on Uber to have an office to handle such things. That would protect me, AND embarrass Uber, Since they claim :"_*All lost items brought into the office are safely tagged, bagged and placed in the lost property storage. Once the customer support team hears from the owner of the items, they can co-ordinate to return the lost item."*_


Legally speaking, Uber has no say about what we do when not on a trip. So if I opt to charge for returning an item to a pax and I get deactivated, Uber would lose that suit instantly. Just sayin'.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Legally speaking, Uber has no say about what we do when not on a trip. So if I opt to charge for returning an item to a pax and I get deactivated, Uber would lose that suit instantly. Just sayin'.


I would agree. Its not a policy they can really enforce. They can only ask nicely and throw a $10 incentive your way. But Uber can deactivate for any reason. I'm sure they aren't beyond making it up.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I would agree. Its not a policy they can really enforce. They can only ask nicely and throw a $10 incentive your way. But Uber can deactivate for any reason. I'm sure they aren't beyond making it up.


Hey, but on a brighter note, I am having great success in converting Uber riders to Lyft riders and collecting the referral fee.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I would agree. Its not a policy they can really enforce. They can only ask nicely and throw a $10 incentive your way. But Uber can deactivate for any reason. I'm sure they aren't beyond making it up.


And that brings us full-circle to our original premise and conclusion. If ever you find something in your car left behind by a pax, ignore it. The odds of it being worth your while to return it are steeply stacked against you.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Legally speaking, Uber has no say about what we do when not on a trip. So if I opt to charge for returning an item to a pax and I get deactivated, Uber would lose that suit instantly. Just sayin'.


They can just come up with some other reason to deactivate. It appears that is how they operate. All they have to do is monkey with a few of your ratings.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> They can just come up with some other reason to deactivate. It appears that is how they operate. All they have to do is monkey with a few of your ratings.


True. But again, with its current reputation, Uber would lose that suit in a New York minute.


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Hey, but on a brighter note, I am having great success in converting Uber riders to Lyft riders and collecting the referral fee.


Ok nut why to Lyft. Why not to you like my riders ask me and II am having great success in converting Uber riders to me and my company to start all over .FFuber


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

sam tall said:


> Ok nut why to Lyft. Why not to you like my riders ask me and II am having great success in converting Uber riders to me and my company to start all over .FFuber


Maybe you could restate that in English for us?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> True. But again, with its current reputation, Uber would lose that suit in a New York minute.


I would like to believe that you are right. I'm not optimistic, at least for the immediate future. The blind eyes turned to the policies of this company are simply incredible to me. Makes me wonder why I ever bothered following any rules, why I've paid wages and taxes above the table, why we have bought permits and stickers for vehicles, etc. etc. etc. Although, in all honesty, I would still pay wages above the table even if not required because I'm a fair employer...but&#8230; Still&#8230; I feel like I have played by the rules for no reason.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I would like to believe that you are right. I'm not optimistic, at least for the immediate future. The blind eyes turned to the policies of this company are simply incredible to me. Makes me wonder why I ever bothered following any rules, why I've paid wages and taxes above the table, why we have bought permits and stickers for vehicles, etc. etc. etc. Although, in all honesty, I would still pay wages above the table even if not required because I'm a fair employer...but&#8230; Still&#8230; I feel like I have played by the rules for no reason.


In my non-Uber nd non-Lyft businesses, I pay my contractors above the table and I play by the rules for the most part.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Its your fault. You should always check your vehicle when passengers get out. At night ,have a flashlight. I always do ,and it never fails ,a cell phone ,purse etc. Sitting on the seat or floor._


If I stopped to check my car every time with a flashlight on a Saturday night I'd go broke. The phone is ringing off the hook. Running after drunk chicks waving a purse is not my bag anyway. Let 'em call Uber.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> Like I said.. I offered to return it. Just not on his schedule. Glad you've been fortunate. Dropping everything to return an item isn't common courtesy. Making the offer is common courtesy. Giving the pax multiple options in which to get their item back is common courtesy. That last sentence has no bearing on my item story.


What is that Avatar you have? Some kind of guts or something ...?


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

mike888 said:


> What is that Avatar you have? Some kind of guts or something ...?


LOL No. Remains of breakfast. Oatmeal w/ blueberries.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

mike888 said:


> What is that Avatar you have? Some kind of guts or something ...?


Everyone knows that's blueberry oatmeal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

Argggh. Ugh. Jesus. Eat something else.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Speaking of Jesus… I worked for a few months at a church once and asked the priest why we didn't have a lost and found especially for the Sunday school. He told me that he didn't want the congregation to think that we would go picking up after them, and that they needed to be responsible for their own things. He told me to leave things exactly where I found them. If a member of the congregation left something behind they could come and look around and find it themselves.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

Not sure of your posture here - but I think I like it ...maybe..I think?
I'll certainly and professionally return left items if they come back to get them. Other than that, if Uber really cares about this issue they can field the lost & found call and send me a pre-paid Fedex box. I will gladly mail it out.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

If I leave it at the police station and it's not collected in 30 days I get to keep it. What is the scrap value of an iPhone?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't know but you pay for the gas driving to the police station. My favorite place anyway.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Uber re-defines the meaning of "*partnership*"
Uber re-phrases the slogan "*Lost & Gone*", not the "Lost & Found" anymore.
Uber re-iterates "Tip is not necessary (*for a good service*)"

Uber, Go! Go! Go!
https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-uber-a-safe-cheap-reliable-fast-good-service-think-it-again.13461/


----------



## TransporterX (Dec 16, 2014)

3 properties returned all in 1 month.
iPhone 5C with $40 tip plus $10 from Uber.
Sunglasses with NO tip but $10 from Uber.
Audi car key with both NO tip and from Uber, didn't bother to report to Uber as i noticed about it 1-2 blocks away.


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

RickyOKD said:


> 3 properties returned all in 1 month.
> iPhone 5C with $40 tip plus $10 from Uber.
> Sunglasses with NO tip but $10 from Uber.
> Audi car key with both NO tip and from Uber, didn't bother to report to Uber as i noticed about it 1-2 blocks away.


I don't what to tell 5 times contact Fuber. To let them know I did return an Iphones 6 & 6 plus all what I get an email and one of the riders he talk to me like I'm his slave so I didn't give back to him i drop it in the police station


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Look at what Uber educates the riders.....
*Your private driver*..... *Anything is possible*.....
Tipping? Being thankful? You even do not need to look at the *smiling sucker driver* who is in your service.
No questions asked. Rider can rate driver *1-star no matter what*.


----------



## mofouber (Jan 17, 2015)

John Mckiernan said:


> I drove at least 10 min to bring a girl her keys back after she texted me and called me multiple times..no tip..just have a great nite..I guess that was my tip.
> 
> The funny thing is I knew she wasn't going to tip I could just tell somehow. She wasn't rude or nasty or anything just seemed self absorbed, entitled snd young. She called me twice, the second time to let me know she was back home as if to tell me I need to come right now so she doesn't have to wait.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad bro...Friday night, I picked up a client . Uber Black , dropped him and his guest at another bar. I always look to see if pax drop stuff right the way. These guys left the car in a hurry to catch last call. Behold! In the back seat count them two American Xpress cards. A black AX and 
Platinum AX plus client ID. I parked my car and called the client... Voice mail identified the client as a major pharmaceutical regional CEO....but no answe....looked for the clients in the crowd. I found him. Gave him his two cards ad I D. He looked surprised!! That's it. CEO the C stands for Cheap


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

mofouber said:


> CEO the C stands for Cheap


C = Cheap = Cheat

*Cheap riders are liars too*.

Don't call. Text instead.
Keep all your text messages in place for a later argument with riders, if any.

The *deceiving* company is working favorable on the *liars'* side. lol.....


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Again, after we filter out the obviously bullshit anecdotes here, it's clear that the best approach when paxs leave personal items is to ignore the items and not worry about it. We're drivers, not babysitters. It's not our job to solve problems we didn't create. I'm glad we got this resolved.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Again, after we filter out the obviously bullshit anecdotes here, it's clear that the best approach when paxs leave personal items is to ignore the items and not worry about it. We're drivers, not babysitters. It's not our job to solve problems we didn't create. I'm glad we got this resolved.


Completely agree...if I have to hear another Truth or Facts anecdote on how he hates the world he lives in, I may just go jump in front of a truck myself. This driver is like one of those yappy dogs that drives you nuts.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Wallet in back of car. 10 min drive back to pax after a drop off. Tipped $20 for the return.
> 
> Umbrella left in car. No call from pax. Had it for 2 weeks when another pax called for a car...started pouring out. Gave her the umbrella and told her to keep it. $20 tip and she emailed Uber on the great service. Uber sent me 2 tickets to the hockey game. Ticket cost $400 face value for both.
> 
> Sometimes being good has good karma.


look who's telling the bullshit anecdotes?! Shame on you, the big liar working for the deceiving company.
@Actionjax , go brush teeth and take pills to start your *lying* day.
lol.....


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> If I leave it at the police station and it's not collected in 30 days I get to keep it. What is the scrap value of an iPhone?


If the passenger does not step off and offer to compensate the driver then I would agree that this is the best action. It also gives you legal cover. If a driver simply finds an item and sells it immediately, you don't have the right to sell it and could have legal exposure. I realize that it might be difficult to track you down, but that risk is there.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> look who's telling the bullshit anecdotes?! Shame on you, the big liar working for the deceiving company.
> @Actionjax , go brush teeth and take pills to start your *lying* day.
> lol.....


Just so you know when you add "lol" to everything you sound like an idiot. But hey I don't need to say much more to that.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> Wow that is kind of sickening...those people don't deserve theit phone back..no consideation for other people's tI me and no appreciation for their efforts. You'd think theyd be stoked to get their iPhone back and want to tip.


Especially when they are ultimately responsible for it.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> Why you are expecting tips??? cheap assess, Uber clearly tells NO TIPS. even for returned item.
> All you have to tell is i will drop it by the office. pick it up there.


You can't be serious. Wanting tips has nothing to do with being cheap. We are not charity cases. This is a real job for us. Take tips if you get them. And the right thing for a PAX to do is to leave a tip if you return something for them. If they don't then it is their karma.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> I got the $90.00 bucks and the wallet went out the window **** the rider $1.30 per mi ****ing joke


But the rider is not responsible for the fare. Why punish him for that?


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> But the rider is not responsible for the fare. Why punish him for that?


For all the nontipping ass holes..........


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> look who's telling the bullshit anecdotes?! Shame on you, the big liar working for the deceiving company.
> @Actionjax , go brush teeth and take pills to start your *lying* day.
> lol.....


C'mon, fellas, lighten up. There is nothing going on here that is worth getting upset over.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

CLAkid said:


> But the rider is not responsible for the fare. Why punish him for that?


But Uber is not responsible for tipping. Why punish driver for non-tipping?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I see there are many suckers doing Ubers bidding, what is wrong with you people. Not only is Uber giving you the anal treatment without the KY, but you let the PAX do the same, LOL.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> C'mon, fellas, lighten up. There is nothing going on here that is worth getting upset over.


Trust me...I'm far from upset...this guy carries a lot of baggage with him all day. If he needs to come here to vent I guess its better than a gun to the head.

Even I don't want to see him pull the trigger.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Not sure of your posture here - but I think I like it ...maybe..I think?
> I'll certainly and professionally return left items if they come back to get them. Other than that, if Uber really cares about this issue they can field the lost & found call and send me a pre-paid Fedex box. I will gladly mail it out.


As independent contractors you are all subject to property reporting and claims laws in your city and state. Don't be stupid. Turn stuff over to the cops if nothing else.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> As independent contractors you are all subject to property reporting and claims laws in your city and state. Don't be stupid. Turn stuff over to the cops if nothing else.


Happened to me again this morning. DT to AP, Pax left iPhone 6+ (nicer than mine..meh) phone in the car. I was already DT. Called me. TOLD me to bring it back. Never asked. TOLD me I needed to bring it to him right this minute. I told him, I was on a call and I would try to get it up there as soon as I was done (I was in a a giving mood). Then he demanded I bring it "right this minute or I'm emailing Uber".

So.. I dropped off my pax, went to the DT Police station, and dropped it off. Told the pax (who freaked out), and emailed uber.

Easy.

I was going to be nice, take it to him. But then he had to get on his high-horse and start demanding. Nope.. Not the way to get me to doing something nice.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Happened to me again this morning. DT to AP, Pax left iPhone 6+ (nicer than mine..meh) phone in the car. I was already DT. Called me. TOLD me to bring it back. Never asked. TOLD me I needed to bring it to him right this minute. I told him, I was on a call and I would try to get it up there as soon as I was done (I was in a a giving mood). Then he demanded I bring it "right this minute or I'm emailing Uber".
> 
> So.. I dropped off my pax, went to the DT Police station, and dropped it off. Told the pax (who freaked out), and emailed uber.
> 
> ...


You don't get it. You are that/the passenger PRIVATE driver. How dare you to not drop anything else that you may have been doing and proceed immediately to satisfy his need to have his phone back. You should not accept any other request from another passenger for at least 24 hours after you have had the honor to drive him in your car, so that you are completely free to satisfy any need he may subsequently have after the ride. Like for example immediately driving to his location to return what he, irresponsibly, forgot to take with him when he exited your car.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I can understand why so many drivers don't care to get out, inspect the seats, like regular chauffeurs do.I think, if I were a driver, before the passenger gets out of the car, I would turn to them and ask "do you have all of your belongings?" Look them in the eye and ask them. If nothing else, it may make them look around in the backseat before they get out, or perhaps chill them out a little bit before they call you and demand that you bring something back after they assured you they had all of their items. Just a thought


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Happened to me again this morning. DT to AP, Pax left iPhone 6+ (nicer than mine..meh) phone in the car. I was already DT. Called me. TOLD me to bring it back. Never asked. TOLD me I needed to bring it to him right this minute. I told him, I was on a call and I would try to get it up there as soon as I was done (I was in a a giving mood). Then he demanded I bring it "right this minute or I'm emailing Uber".
> 
> So.. I dropped off my pax, went to the DT Police station, and dropped it off. Told the pax (who freaked out), and emailed uber.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you, and I may have taken my own sweet time getting it to the police station. I think the run I was on may have been really really long


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> Here's what you do on returning:
> 
> Go to support and submit a ticket on pax left items in your car, take a photo of the item and upload it from your phone.
> 
> ...





TeleSki said:


> I got the $10 from Uber for returning a wallet. I even forgot to photograph it, but got the $10, no questions ask.


Really... Hmm.... I feel like "returning" the pax leftover candy wrappers for that fee.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Next time sell it on eBay, I can't count the number of lost phones I've sold on eBay


Yup, and sell it for the amount of the "return fee".... $50-80 gets it sold quick!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Just so you know when you add "lol" to everything you sound like an idiot. But hey I don't need to say much more to that.


Actionjax will get you high on life. Just a little push to that uber island.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Actionjax will get you high on life. Just a little push to that uber island.


Glad you chimed in on a 3 month old response.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm glad that you're glad.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

oh boy!


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Give them the address you are AT at the moment and have them set their pin to it, then accept the ride, if it shows up on your screen. If they left their phone, maybe do it on your end with their permission? But then cash tips would probably pay out better.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

groovyguru said:


> Give them the address you are AT at the moment and have them set their pin to it, then accept the ride, if it shows up on your screen. If they left their phone, maybe do it on your end with their permission? But then cash tips would probably pay out better.


Not a bad idea. At least you're guaranteed getting a fare out of it that way.


----------

